# Missed T4RSP



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

Hi,
I filed my return and got my NOA today. However, in May 2015, I had withdrawn amount under HBP and I have not included that amount anywhere in my return. I have the T4RSP from Questrade.

I know that I have to "Change my return" on the CRA website. and basics of how it works. But I have no idea what exactly to search for, and which box to enter the amount. Please help.

is it this one?


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

You will need to file a T1-Adjustment. Everything you need to do I believe is explained on the form.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/t1-adj/README.html

If you are registered online with CRA you can probably change it online and it will happen very quickly. You will of course need to send in the taxes owed from this unless more tax was withheld then you owe, which in that case you will get a refund.


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

OptsyEagle said:


> You will need to file a T1-Adjustment. Everything you need to do I believe is explained on the form.
> 
> http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/t1-adj/README.html
> 
> If you are registered online with CRA you can probably change it online and it will happen very quickly. You will of course need to send in the taxes owed from this unless more tax was withheld then you owe, which in that case you will get a refund.


i know that part. my questions was which "Line number fromreturn or schedule"


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

amitdi said:


> ... However, in May 2015, I had withdrawn amount under HBP and I have not included that amount anywhere in my return. I have the T4RSP from Questrade.


It has been a while ... but shouldn't a HBP withdrawal be made using a Form T1036 HBP Request to withdraw?
I seem to recall this form being the way to let CRA know this would not be income and the financial institution off the hook for charging the withholding tax.
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/rrsp-reer/hbp-rap/wthdrwl-eng.html

A T4RSP as I understand it is to report taxable income from a regular RRSP withdrawal ... which is not what a HBP withdrawal is.
http://canadaonline.about.com/od/personalincometax/a/T4RSP-tax-slips.htm


Or maybe the withdrawal exceeded the HBP limits so that some is HBP and some is taxable?


Cheers


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

amitdi said:


> i know that part. my questions was which "Line number fromreturn or schedule"


Then why didn't you say that you knew that.


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

amitdi said:


> Hi,
> I filed my return and got my NOA today. However, in May 2015, I had withdrawn amount under HBP and I have not included that amount anywhere in my return. I have the T4RSP from Questrade.
> 
> I know that I have to "Change my return" on the CRA website. and basics of how it works. But I have no idea what exactly to search for, and which box to enter the amount. Please help.
> ...


I believe you have to complete schedule 7 (line 247)
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/5000-s7/5000-s7-15e.pdf


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

Eclectic12 said:


> It has been a while ... but shouldn't a HBP withdrawal be made using a Form T1036 HBP Request to withdraw?
> I seem to recall this form being the way to let CRA know this would not be income and the financial institution off the hook for charging the withholding tax.
> http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/rrsp-reer/hbp-rap/wthdrwl-eng.html
> 
> ...


T1036 was filled by me in May 2015 and submitted to Questrade. Now, I have received T4RSP from them with my amount in box 27 - HBP withdrawal.


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

Just follow the instructions on schedule 7 on the link I mentioned in a prior post. On line 247 of the form, enter the amount from box 27.


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

Numbersman61 said:


> Just follow the instructions on schedule 7 on the link I mentioned in a prior post. On line 247 of the form, enter the amount from box 27.


ok, thank you.


----------

